# Shipwreck/Island adventures



## MaxKaladin (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm looking for an adventures that involve a shipwreck, preferably on an island or in some other remote location.  I'd like something written for low level characters (1st-3rd) and preferably for 3e or earlier (never converted to 4e).  

I found one in the Savage Tide adventure path that I liked except for the fact that it was written for much higher level characters (7th+). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Quartz (Nov 1, 2008)

ooh! There were a couple in Dungeon, IIRC. One was a murder-mystery, another a competition between two rival mages, and I think there were others. Someone with a collection can give the details.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Nov 1, 2008)

1E Module N4: Treasure Hunt is the win. Its for 0 level characters but the challenges can easily accomodate 1st and slightly higher level play.


----------



## Marcon (Nov 2, 2008)

MaxKaladin said:


> I'm looking for an adventures that involve a shipwreck, preferably on an island or in some other remote location.  I'd like something written for low level characters (1st-3rd) and preferably for 3e or earlier (never converted to 4e).
> 
> I found one in the Savage Tide adventure path that I liked except for the fact that it was written for much higher level characters (7th+).
> 
> Any suggestions?




AD&D Ravenloft's Neither Man nor Beast.  They had to cut the corners on the the sea voyage/shipwreck part, but boy, do the party land in "some remote location" they are not likely to forget!

-Marcon


----------



## dead (Nov 2, 2008)

There's a free adventure by Monte cook on the WotC site called Tower of Deception:

Wizards of the Coast - Dungeons & Dragons

It's on an island but you don't get there via a ship wreck.


----------



## S'mon (Nov 2, 2008)

The 2e solo adventure _Thief's Challenge 2: Beacon Point _was great when I ran it.  It's written for 1 Thief ca 6th level, but I ran it for a party of 1st level OGL Conan RPG PCs and set it off the coast of Argos.  As written it starts with a railroaded battle scene when the pirates attack the PC's ship, bad design IMO so I started it after the battle had ended, narrated it in flashback, and began with the shipwreck.


----------



## roguerouge (Nov 2, 2008)

Dungeon 137: Siege of the Spider Eaters (for 1st level characters, but very scalable)

It's regularly listed on Paizo's Dungeon forum as one of their best adventures. It features a mystery, a dungeon with vertical elements, puzzles, nasty combats, betrayals and a huge moral dilemma.

It was my player's favorite... over such heavy weights as Goodman Games' "Heroes are Made, Not Born" and "The Dragon Fiend Pact"; a converted Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh; and the Freeport Trilogy.


----------



## justanobody (Nov 2, 2008)

ExploderWizard said:


> 1E Module N4: Treasure Hunt is the win. Its for 0 level characters but the challenges can easily accommodate 1st and slightly higher level play.




I second that!


----------



## lmpjr007 (Nov 3, 2008)

MaxKaladin said:


> Any suggestions?



You might want to check out *Gel*.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Nov 8, 2008)

Sadly, Monte's adventure is for 9th level characters.  

I remember a bit about N4 from back when it was new and it might fit.  I'll have to see about tracking down a copy.  

I also intend to look at the one from Dungeon 137.  I've got a copy of that on order.  

I must admit that I'm surprised that none of the many, many DCCs fits...

Thanks for the suggestions.  If anyone has more, please don't hesitate to add them.


----------



## justanobody (Nov 8, 2008)

N4 is $5 in PDF from EnWorld....

EN World PDF Store - Wizards of the Coast - N4 - Treasure Hunt

Maybe that description can help you a bit...


----------



## Jhaelen (Nov 10, 2008)

In WotC's Cliffhanger series of free (mini) adventures, there was one involving a haunted lighthouse and a ship wreck. I think it was pretty low level (max 5) - I don't remember the name, though...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2008)

The old 1e module C4 the Lost Island of Castanimir is set up as a shipwreck railroad to lead into the adventure, it is for levels 1-3, but even though it has some interesting monsters I wouldn't recommend it straight, it involves a lot of collected stuff from the multiverse including vacuum robots and other tech oddities as conceived of in the early 80s.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Nov 11, 2008)

I Loved that 0 level shipwreck adventure. Highly recommended. I also used a free lighthouse one from Wizards' site. I believe goblins were in there, but there is also another one with a hag or somesuch.

Anyway, it worked in our campaign.

There is another about diving to a shipwreck in a Dungeon mag. That was very cool...and quite creepy. Scared the bejeesus out of the players a couple of times with that adventure.

There are MANY set on island, but the best thing about that Treasure Island (o lvl) is that the shipwreck is part of the adventure. The fight with the evil captain on the beach using whatever you can get your hands on was really fun.

  C


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 11, 2008)

Gibbs: Look alive, men! It's not for naught it's called Shipwreck Island where lie Shipwreck Cove in the town of Shipwreck. 
Jack Sparrow: You know, for all that pirates are clever-called, we are an unimaginative lot when it comes to naming things. 
Gibbs: Like? 
Jack Sparrow: I once sailed with a geezer lost both his arms and part of his eye. 
Gibbs: What did you call him? 
Jack Sparrow: [pause] Larry.


----------



## Mark Plemmons (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm biased, but The Fall of Liaven is neat.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Nov 11, 2008)

Also thought of another. I believe it was an old basic module (red cover) and I think it was called something like "Drums on Firetop Mt".

It involved tribal, jungle-dwelling, canoe-paddling meso-American like green orcs. I liked that a lot.  Don't think I ran the whole adventure, but I got a lot of ideas for my island hopping jungle orcs for my home campaign.

C


----------



## Stoat (Nov 12, 2008)

I picked up Dungeon Crawl Classics #55, Isle of the Sea Drake, this weekend.  Its 4E, a little rough in place, but it is an interesting stranded on a tropical island adventure.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Nov 14, 2008)

Connorsrpg said:


> There is another about diving to a shipwreck in a Dungeon mag. That was very cool...and quite creepy. Scared the bejeesus out of the players a couple of times with that adventure.



That sounds cool.  I'd love to know which one that was.  



Connorsrpg said:


> There are MANY set on island, but the best thing about that Treasure Island (o lvl) is that the shipwreck is part of the adventure. The fight with the evil captain on the beach using whatever you can get your hands on was really fun.



I've picked up the PDF but I haven't had a chance to do more than skim it.  I vaguely recall having this years ago and thinking it was cool.  Otherwise, though, its pretty close to being the sort of thing I'm looking for -- especially the part about fighting the evil captain on the beach with whatever you can get your hands on.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Nov 14, 2008)

Mark Plemmons said:


> I'm biased, but The Fall of Liaven is neat.



Looks interesting.  I may pick up a copy to mine for ideas.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Nov 14, 2008)

Stoat said:


> I picked up Dungeon Crawl Classics #55, Isle of the Sea Drake, this weekend.  Its 4E, a little rough in place, but it is an interesting stranded on a tropical island adventure.



I wonder how tough it would be to back-convert to 3e, C&C or something like that.


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (Nov 14, 2008)

Voadam said:


> The old 1e module C4 the Lost Island of Castanimir is set up as a shipwreck railroad to lead into the adventure, it is for levels 1-3, but even though it has some interesting monsters I wouldn't recommend it straight, it involves a lot of collected stuff from the multiverse including vacuum robots and other tech oddities as conceived of in the early 80s.




I used to run this adventure (with some modifications) as my favorite "introduce new players to rpgs" tool for years. It is light on combat and heavy on problem-solving.

...maybe its time to adapt it to 4th edition, some areas of that adventure would benefit from some skill challenges


----------



## roguerouge (Nov 15, 2008)

Connorsrpg said:


> I
> There is another about diving to a shipwreck in a Dungeon mag. That was very cool...and quite creepy. Scared the bejeesus out of the players a couple of times with that adventure.




I'm not sure if this is the one you're referring to, but is it "Salvage Operation" in Dungeon 123?


----------



## Ebonyr (Nov 17, 2008)

Check out my adventure module, _Dark Shore_, written for Labyrinth Lord, but can be tweaked for any dnd version. 

Its an island-based, LOSTesque type adventure.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Nov 17, 2008)

roguerouge wrote : 







> I'm not sure if this is the one you're referring to, but is it "Salvage Operation" in Dungeon 123?




Sounds like the one. I believe it has underwater trolls or ogres on the front? From memory there was more than one water-based adv in that issue.

I collected all the island/water adventures from Dungeon together and wrote a list for my pirate, island hopping campaign. I will try and find it and may even post what I have.

Cheers, C


----------



## soulcatcher78 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hidden Shrine of Tomachen (sp?), one of the first tournament modules for AD&D, mildly famous for launching the Gibbering Mouther!


----------



## MaxKaladin (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try to get a look at the Salvage Operations one.


----------

